# Download funktioniert nicht



## Javafan01 (18. April 2018)

Hallo leute, 
ich will linux auf meinen windows-laptop spielen, kriege aber nur .iso oder .torrent dateien. Wie kann ich ein Dateiformat bekommen, das ich ausführen kann unter windows 8.1


----------



## Sp1r1t (18. April 2018)

Hi,

wenn du dir Linux als primäres Betriebssystem auf deinen Laptop installieren willst musst du das folgend machen:

*.iso Datei runterladen
Boot-baren USB-Stick erstellen und iso darauf brennen.
USB-Stick als Bootmedium in Boot-Menü einstellen und je nach Distro dem Wizard folgen.

wenn du es auf deinen Windows Laptop installieren willst und nicht Windows ersetzten willst funktioniert das nur mit einer virtuellen Maschine.
Für eine vm brauchst du ein seperates Programm z.B. VMware oder VirtualBox

VM Programm runterladen
*iso runterladen
Wizard im Programm folgen

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Sp1r1t


----------



## zerix (19. April 2018)

Hallo,



Javafan01 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo leute,
> ich will linux auf meinen windows-laptop spielen, kriege aber nur .iso oder .torrent dateien. Wie kann ich ein Dateiformat bekommen, das ich ausführen kann unter windows 8.1



dir ist aber schon bewusst was Linux ist?


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

